# My favorite terrarium(warning:picture heavy)



## Rhodin (May 23, 2013)

So I've been meaning to get pictures of this terrarium for some time now. I keep a couple Ts, not nearly as many as lots of keepers on this site but I have a small taste of everything. An OW, a handleable T,an arboreal, an obligate burrower, a huge T and a rare T. 

I have set up most of my Ts to look nice but with this T I didn't feel like doing much as it had shown in other enclosures that it likes to burrow itself and block the front of the burrow. Well after transferring it into a 18x18x12 exo terra with nothing but substrate,water dish and a cork round on it's side it quickly set up shop in the cork hollow. Thing is, the way I had the hollow set up I could see the T even when it was in the hide. After a couple days it webbed up the main entrance but the real surprise came about 2 weeks later when it had started to web the cork hollow everywhere. Now this L.P. might not be on par with say a Gbb or an OBT but it's definitely a cool tarantula to look at on my bed side table and although the tank isn't very showy, my family always seems interested in how much more lucie has webbed every week.

Now pics:
(some didn't turn out that great, it was hard to get the lighting right with the glass in the way:c )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhodin (May 23, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhodin (May 23, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soli (May 24, 2013)

Love the last pics! Reminds me of Shelob's lair

http://www.frodolivesin.us/Shelob/9d700b00.jpg


----------

